# Anything Else Needed



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

or should I be happy 

Cannon Rebel XT

EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM

EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6

UV Filters 
2GB high speed card
bag

I am thinking about getting a macro lens with the image stabilizer is there anything in particular you think I should get. I will probably also buy a flash. I am completely new to this stuff.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> is there anything in particular you think I should get.


I'll warn you now - if you get hooked on photography, a second job may come in handy ;-)


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I have almost your same setup, but added a Canon external flash years ago because the built-in flash on the Rebel doesn't have much of a range. Recently I bought the 60mm Canon macro lens and find it pretty amazing even though it is not a stabilized model. Being just a hobby I had to draw the line somewhere. I also bought a spare battery on ebay that comes in handy at times. I keep it all in the Canon backpack and as I am a bike rider, I'm pretty pleased with that also.........................hope this helps.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention I also have an extra battery. I might get a few more of those too.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Your list looks pretty good. If you are wanting to burn some more $$$, a decent flash can really make a difference for indoor photos.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

A good tripod/head will eventually be something you want to invest in as well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Fishinguy, how does it feel when you hold it? To me, it was kinda small so at my first opportunity, I bought a battery grip for it. And since it holds two batteries, you can shoot longer without having to change batteries. Another plus for the grip is it comes with a shutter button and camera controls on the right hand end which allows for easy use when you are shooting in portrait mode.

Good luck and happy shooting.
Mike


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah I was looking at the battery pack too. 

I have a cheap tripod.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What about software such as Photoshop, Lightroom, etc?


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Good point, GNutz. What's the best deal on Photoshop these days?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Photoshop is out of my league so I bought Paint Shop Pro XI. It'll have to do and it offers many of PS's actions for a lot less moolah.
Mike


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I have Photoshop 7.0 I use photoshop for work also so I do have someskills in that area.

I am going to have to check out this light room I keep hearing about though.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Since you already have 7.0 you should be able to upgrade to CS3 for a pretty reasonable price. Just search Amazon and see what that price is. There's also Elements if you don't want the full capability of PS.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

is it worth while to upgrade. I have been avoiding learning the new CS versions.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> is it worth while to upgrade. I have been avoiding learning the new CS versions.


You can download it from Adobe for a 30 day trial. Having version 7 gives you ugrade ability. $199.00 if I am not mistaken.


----------

